
Can anyone explain why Tuesday C19 deaths have been 2x Sunday's? - leot
https://twitter.com/trottiest/status/1264333616974139392
======
anigbrowl
Most likely administrators, who don't work weekends, demand signoff on
publication of clinical data.

------
foobarbazetc
People don’t work on the weekend.

